# Arriving at the gettogether



## short one (Jun 3, 2007)

When does everyone coming to Clinton think they will be there. I am thinking of driving down after work on the 14th to miss the traffic in K.C. on Friday morning. Was just wondering if anyone would be there, or if we could get in late night Thursday, probably 10 to 12 o'clock time frame.


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 4, 2007)

Shortone, my intention is to arrive somewhere between 10 & 12 Friday the 15th. Then go from there.


----------



## tonto1117 (Jun 4, 2007)

We also plan on rolling in on the morning of Friday the 15th. Depending on traffic it should be between 10 & 12 also....have to get there in time to stoke the fire up and get some ribs on for Friday nights din din
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 . BTW.... what time do ya'll think we want to eat Friday night??


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 4, 2007)

Dang! I wish I were closer to this event... I wanna go!


----------



## tonto1117 (Jun 4, 2007)

Sure wish you could make it Phil, would love to meet ya!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





There's still time........


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 4, 2007)

Yeah, but I don't have enough vacation time to cover it... You don't know how bad I want to go to this thing! If I could, I'd be strapping my CG to my trailer, grab my camping gear and GO! 

Now, if I could only get the wife into camping...


----------



## short one (Jun 4, 2007)

Tonto, think we'll have to have more input from those attending to set a meal time. The wife doesn't like the rush hour traffic is the reason we were planning on a Thursday night arrival time. We have gotten caught in traffic in K.C. and it just isn't her cup of tea, esp. pulling a trailer. Maybe we will hear from more  attendees and decide on a meal time.


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 4, 2007)

Without trying to sound pushy... we will plan dinner times each night to be approx. 6 -7 P.M. But again with any good Q... dinner is done when it's done. If anyone shows up late they can eat when they get there.

PC


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 4, 2007)

Traffic? KC?


----------



## cheech (Jun 4, 2007)

Depends on how well the kids travel. I expect that we will be there no later than 5 pm on Friday


----------



## ultramag (Jun 5, 2007)

Shortone, if you and the wife want to come down Thursday night come on down. I will be sure to meet you and help get you set up. Just let me know for sure if you are coming. If that is your plan I'll PM you a home and cell number and we'll handle it from there. Just let me know.


----------



## smokyokie (Jun 6, 2007)

Look for the okies to show up mid to late afternoon.


----------



## tonto1117 (Jun 6, 2007)

Is this KC traffic really as horrible as ya'll are making it sound??? We will be leaving from Independence MO that Friday morning(rv park) and wondering what time we should leave to maybe avoid the heaviest of rush hour traffic. Here is the suggested route from mapquest. Any advise would be appreciated. 

http://www.mapquest.com/directions/m...&2s=mo&2z=&r=f


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 6, 2007)

Weeeeelllllllllllll, it CAN be that bad, depends on if someone makes a bad choice while driving (cell phone, spill coffee, applying makeup, reading the newspaper, suddenly struck with the dumb ass). 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Are you locked in with reservations at the RV place in Indep.? Might be better options.


----------



## tonto1117 (Jun 6, 2007)

Ufortunatley yes, Bud and our daughter are going to a KC Royals game on Thursday night. The RV park is only about 6 miles from the stadium, and we will be towing a smoker not a vehicle, so it needed to be as close as possible.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 6, 2007)

OK! Taking 435 to 71 is potentially a nightmare if there is a wreck, and there are daily. Plus it takes you through "The Grandview Triangle", similar to another famous triangle, some who enter do not come out. The triangle is 3 years into a 5 year total reconstruction and things are _really_ torn up. Where there should be 6 lanes there is one, things like that. 
The saving grace is the majority of traffic will be inbound commuters and you will be outbound.
I'll explore the possibilities and get back to you.


----------



## tonto1117 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thank you much Mike. First trip with the new motorhome and would like to avoid construction as much as possible.....specially if I'm the one doing the driving that morning
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ..... this thing is like driving a bus, it's gonna take some getting used to!!!!


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 6, 2007)

Tonto, looks like you would be better served taking a *LEFT* onto W 23rd/MO 78 (item 4 on your MapQuest instructions). That will take you to 291/470, 6 lane divided, take it south (right) toward Lee's Summit. Stay on 470 and it will turn west and take you to the Grandview Triangle (not marked as such, local term, intersection of 435, 71, 470), BUT it will minimize your passage through it and keep you out of most construction. As you near the GRANDVIEW exit move to the left (inside) lane and stay there, you will exit onto a high flyover bridge curving left that will take you to southbound 71 and shortly be out of the construction area onto divided 6 lane. Stay on 71 south to Harrisonville. Just past Harrisonville take the hwy. 7 exit, go left over 71 to Clinton. In Clinton at the THIRD set of traffic signals, go LEFT on 7.
The Nothern Cherokee Trading Post is on the right a ways past Clinton International Airport, 5-6 miles out of Clinton. It doesn't look like much, boarded up door & windows, campground is behind it.
Hope this helps. See you there! Call if you need anything.


----------



## tonto1117 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thank you much Mike. It will be great to avoid as much of that constuction mess as possible.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





See you there!!


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't think they'll ever finish the Grandview area... they've been tearing it up as long as I can remember going through there... yuck!


----------



## reflect (Jun 7, 2007)

Whine, I REALLY want to go. This sucks. Seriously though, you all have a great time. I am sure you will enjoy.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## tonto1117 (Jun 7, 2007)

Like I said to Debi....Impromtu trips are the best
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Come on up, down or over folks....


----------



## smokyokie (Jun 7, 2007)

PigCicles;51928 said:
			
		

> I don't think they'll ever finish the Grandview area... they've been tearing it up as long as I can remember going through there... yuck![/quote]
> 
> 
> 
> We must be sure to have job security for our newly arriving immigrants.


----------

